# Bargain tuna at the Co-op supermarket



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

well im back again with another bargain.

this is the cheapest tuna i have seen around. I dont know how long the deel is on for, but everyone needs to get themselves down and stock up.

I baught 20 tins for £10

each 4 pack is ONLY £2


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I hate toona nowadays. Fairly shot up in price though hasnt it.


----------

